# Installing cruise control questions



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

T_squared said:


> Hello! When I bought my 2018 Chevy Cruze LS I did not add the Cruise control option. I now regret that decision and wanted to add it on now. Is that something the dealer can add on or is the aftermarket route better?



I had the same problem when I bought my 2011 LS No cruise control. I ended up going after market with a Rostra CC kit https://www.amazon.com/Rostra-Compl...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZD4JJZ36VKM2TATENFRN. Honestly not sure if dealer can do or how much. This just filled the bill for me! Not sure what will work for 2018 Cruze as I said mine was 2011.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The dealer won't or can't add on any options. But they might install an aftermarket. 

You'll be cheaper anyways. 

I wanted to change the power window switch. One thing I miss about my Hyundai. The auto up and down.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

T_squared said:


> Hello! When I bought my 2018 Chevy Cruze LS I did not add the Cruise control option. I now regret that decision and wanted to add it on now. Is that something the dealer can add on or is the aftermarket route better?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I had the dealer add factory cruise to the 2013 LS I bought my daughter. They charged me $300 at my first oil change. It's worth checking with them


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

72chevman said:


> I had the dealer add factory cruise to the 2013 LS I bought my daughter. They charged me $300 at my first oil change. It's worth checking with them


When was that? I'm under the impression that factory retro-fit kits are no longer available (for 2013's).

The price looks good - it's consistent with the list price for the aftermarket Rostra units.

Doug

.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

May of 2017


----------

